# 4 Health, Wellness, or Blue Buffalo?



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

None of mine can tolerate lamb. My always do best on chicken based foods.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

mine have always done well on chicken based foods also. I currently feed my 5 month old pup wellness super5mix large breed and he has done phenomenal on it.
I would say keep with the food that you have your pup on for at least another month or so, it takes anywhere from 4-6 weeks for their digestive systems to be used to new foods. the food change or overfeeding can cause loose stools


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I have always had problems with Blue Buffalo for puppies. It always gave them diarrhea. I have used Wellness and Halo with success.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

All dogs are different, but Cookie's been eating Wellness since she started on kibble, and she's never had any issues with it. Since she did so well on the puppy Wellness, I transitioned to the adult food when she was old enough.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

She has been on 4 Health for about 5 weeks. Her poop went form liquid to a good solid after deworming and now it is soft again. How many times does a puppy need dewormed? The only thing I can think of is the food.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

A puppy can need de-worming and/or medications multiple times. That's not uncommon. You might want to take another stool sample to the vet to be checked. Meds can cause diarrhea for quite some time.

I think a simple chicken-based kibble might be something good to look into.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Mine eat Wellness Super Five Mix chicken...


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Wellness for the dogs and the cat!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Blue Buffalo helped to firm up Samantha's poop. We now feed BB Salmon Wilderness in an effort to eliminate chicken (potential allergen for her) from her diet and she has done very well on it. Mulligan hasn't had any problems with it either.

We started her on BB Chicken for Adults around one or so and have transitioned to other BB recipes since.

Good luck! It could definitely still be worms and I would give the food some time. If in a month or so you still see the same thing consider switching gradually to another food.


----------

